# New Year's Resolution



## Chet (Dec 28, 2020)

Will you make one? Mine is to finish the things I have started but never finished. I put one thing aside when I get diverted to something else, and the first just sits and waits. I need to caulk my sink faucet to keep water from getting underneath is one of those things.


----------



## charry (Dec 28, 2020)

stay strong ......stay Focused ......look after Hubby.......
I alway keep them ......
My resolutions ......


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

Nope. I'm done with that foolishness. It's not for me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2020)

My resolution is to make at least one of the recipes I've printed out or clipped from magazines per week.  A better one would be to stop printing or clipping but I know I couldn't keep that one.
Keep purging and not buying. I put a big dent in my stuff last winter and I'm going to keep it up.
Continue to learn how to sew. I'm making very slow progress but now when I get the machine all set up, my thread and scissors in place and that big piece of cardboard with inches and squares on it set out on the table I really look like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2020)

Year-long resolutions don’t work. Here’s how to make 12 ‘micro-resolutions’ instead (link)​No one maintains their New Year's resolutions all year. But what if you committed to a dozen of them for just one month at a time?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2021)

I always seem to have the same ones each year--I kept mine last year, too.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 2, 2021)

Resolutions could be counterproductive for 2021?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2021)

"On January 1, 1943, the American folk music legend Woody Guthrie jotted in his journal a list of 33 “New Years Rulin’s.” Nowadays, we’d call them New Year’s Resolutions. Adorned by doodles, the list is down to earth by any measure. Family, song, taking a political stand, personal hygiene — they’re the values or aspirations that top his list".


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2021)




----------

